# OK, What is 'Bubbles'



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

From the electrek article: https://electrek.co/2017/08/07/tesla-model-3-new-york-bonds/

Any guesses? Did someone name the car 'Bubbles' ?


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

Rich M said:


> From the electrek article: https://electrek.co/2017/08/07/tesla-model-3-new-york-bonds/
> 
> Any guesses? Did someone name the car 'Bubbles' ?
> 
> View attachment 2793


I'm pretty sure you're right. That same area says Red Rocket in this one.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

“Siri, summon Bubbles.”


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Haha, I wonder who did that. After all if that's the car you're bringing to wall street to Garner support for bonds, 'bubble' is the last thing I'd want to mention to the people handling my stock.


----------



## 3Victoria (Jul 17, 2016)

Might be named after a character in Absolutely Fabulous, a British comedy show: http://absolutelyfabulous.wikia.com/wiki/Bubble


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

Rich M said:


> From the electrek article: https://electrek.co/2017/08/07/tesla-model-3-new-york-bonds/
> 
> Any guesses? Did someone name the car 'Bubbles' ?
> 
> View attachment 2793


Slightly off topic, but this image shows the second page of options under the car. If you look under the wiper controls you see two dots indicating two pages.

In all of the other GUI pictures, the icons are for the rear camera, charging, and voice control. The second page of icons only shows the wipers.


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

Yeah, my first thought was...


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

There is the one and only Bubbles.










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Trailer_Park_Boys_characters#Bubbles


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

With over 600 Tesla's connected to my site, EVTripping.com, you'd be surprised about some of the names people give their cars  Mine is "Baddog"


----------

